# 264 Mag.



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been in the market for a new gun for awhile now and was just about to purchase a 7mm mag when my grandpa decided to give up hunting due to health problems. To make a long story short I just inherited a 264 mag. It needs a new barrel and scope and has been beet up pretty bad over the last 25 years. What are the major differences between the 7 mag and the 264? I'm looking for a long range elk rifle. I shot one this year with my 30'06 at just under 300 yards. Where we hunt that's considered a closer shot then most.
What are the pros and cons of each round?
Basically I'm looking for a flat shooting, hard hitting round but wanted to try something new other then a .30 cal round. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Brundage 270 wsm is a great round


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

What would be the advantage of a 270 wsm over the 264 or 7 mag?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The .264 is an awesome round that only was eclipsed due to Jack O'Conner's love of the .270... You have some bad ju ju for any antlered game with your grandfather's rifle.

Why do you say the barrel is shot out??? I would doubt this unless he put thousands of rounds through it. Tip: get it recrowned and run some foam Wipeout through it. I bet it will print sub moa prints if you do... :wink:


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, I should have clarified, the barrel was covered in rust and has been kind of pitted pretty bad specially around the crown. I haven't shot it yet because i don't have ammo for it but I can't imagine it holding a very tight group. I plan to drop it off to a gunsmith after christmas to have him look at it


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

30-06


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

If you are going to do a rebarrel then your magnum bolt face doesn't work for the 30-06. Nor does the 270wsm really work in the long action- work but not worth the hassel.

Now if your choice is between 7mm and 264. It becomes a bit of gak but the 7mm has a lot more bullet choices. The 6.5 has a reputation for very high bc but that doesn't necessarily play out for hunting bullets.

Practical questions are whether you reload- if not then the 264 is not really worth the trouble.

Second is whether you want to set it up primarily for elk? or dear with an occasional elk. If primarily for elk then the 7mm with a strong bullet would probably be better.

You could also to the 7mmstw for a little better speed without much shoe horning.

For what its worth I shot 7 deer and antelope this year with the 264. All but one was a one shot. That said I left 5 deer and two elk tags unfilled. 
K


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I do reload and even have a die set for the 264 that came with the gun. I have had a gunsmith look at it as i'm not as pacient as I thought I could be; I couldn't wait until after christmas. He cleaned it out really nice, re crowned it and said it wasn't as bad as he'd originally thought.

My plan is to shoot it a bunch in the next few months and see what kind of accuracy I can get out of her. If she's still accurate I'll spend my money on a nicer scope, if not then i'll probably keep the gun and spend the money on a 7 mag or 270 wsm. Haven't decided yet.

Thanks for all the comments you've all been a big help.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

That .264 Win Mag is all the gun you need for elk. A 140 gr bullet will penetrate just fine. But, as a previous poster has already said, if this is gonna be an ELK gun primarily, I'd opt for the 30-'06. For an all around, antelope/deer/elk gun, that .264 is good medicine. :beer:


----------

